# Wanna put together a band?



## howardrival (Jun 13, 2013)

Hiya! I'm a musical fur living in NYC. I'm a professional singer/actor who's not in a show right now, and I'd love to start working on some music on the side (or any excuse to sing really). I don't play any instruments well enough to perform aside from singing, but I am interested in writing some lyrics for new stuff. Anyone interested? I'm kinda open as to style, mostly cuz we would have to perform in a style that the entire band was cool with. I'm most comfortable singing rock like Aerosmith, The Beetles, Billy Joel, F.U.N., Imagine Dragons, Ben Folds, Brennan James, Crash Kings, Muse, Third Eye Blind, stuff like that (Well... also showtunes and classical, which is what I was trained in, but that's not so great for a rock band ) but I'm pretty flexible and would be cool trying a bunch of different things. 

Any other furs in the area interested in playing? Maybe writing some music? It could be as serious or relaxed as we wanted to be, I don't really have an agenda for it, just looking to make some music with some cool people. If something comes of it, awesome! If not, oh well 

Let me know if you're interested and what you play!


----------



## howardrival (Jun 18, 2013)

Here's a clip of me singing, btw. BE WARNED!!! If you do listen, there's a girl screaming in the mic for most of the song. Sorry about that haha, but it's the only recording I have.


http://www.bandmix.com/howardrival/


----------



## Saga (Jun 18, 2013)

I play the electric triangle, check my cover of Justin Beiber's "Baby"
[video=youtube;8gwmxeqzicg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gwmxeqzicg[/video]


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 19, 2013)

win.
But i call bull.
You don't play triangle.


----------

